# Help Cutaneous horn on paw pad



## dramaqueenily (Jan 13, 2015)

I recently discover a black nail like horn on my dog's paw pad which is called cutaneous horn it growed so fast that i just can't believe myself how i couldn't notiece it until know anyone else's dog suffered this ? How dangerous can it be ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

What did your Vet recommend?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

How old is your dog? As we age, humans and dogs enter the Weird Skin Stuff years. My hound boy developed a completely benign growth on his hock that, until we had it removed, looked like he had shoved a golf ball down his sock. I won't get personal about some of the stuff my husband and I have had...but all completely harmless.

If your vet isn't worried, you shouldn't either...


----------



## dramaqueenily (Jan 13, 2015)

well the vet doesn't have a clue it could be a tumor or can be caused by papilloma or something entirely different they decided to remove it and send it to a pathology lab. today they remove it the surgery went well she is fine the results will be back soon but i am freaking out here because it growed so fast we believe sometime in between 2.5-1 month that is why they think it can be serious like a malign tumor


----------



## dramaqueenily (Jan 13, 2015)

She is young 1,5 years old that is what shocked the vets


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I did some research because this is new to me and it seems like a Keratoacanthoma is considered benign? She is young for one... I wonder if that isn't part of the reason it grew so fast? Everything at that age is growing fast, right?

When will you get the results back?


----------



## dramaqueenily (Jan 13, 2015)

Tomorrow i guess


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Good...glad you don't have to wait too long. 

Sending positive benign hopes your way...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope the results are good, wishing your girl a speedy recovery.


----------



## dramaqueenily (Jan 13, 2015)

thanks guys


----------



## dramaqueenily (Jan 13, 2015)

So the results came today it was pappillom nothing major


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, excellent. I've been watching hoping for an update.

Hooray! A round of cookies for all of you!


----------



## chelsea123456 (Jul 18, 2017)

My dog is experiencing a similar issue. Do you have any pictures you could share?


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

Not my golden puppy but my jack russell puppy had one on his front paw, between his claws. The vet explained that it was a keratin growth much like their claws and our nails. He put Phoenix on a 2 week round of Amoxil and Cetriclenz shampoo & conditioner. We would soak, rinse & dry the growth. It eventually fell off and he hasn't had a recurrence.


----------



## shcarter (Oct 22, 2021)

dramaqueenily said:


> I recently discover a black nail like horn on my dog's paw pad which is called cutaneous horn it growed so fast that i just can't believe myself how i couldn't notiece it until know anyone else's dog suffered this ? How dangerous can it be ?


My 2 year old pup currently has the same 'horn'. Grew so fast. Vet sent me to veterinarian surgeon who wants to amputate part of her digit to remove it. He says otherwise it will grow back. Wondering what you did and if it worked. Thanks. Shelley


----------

